# METRA New Highliner Maximum Speed?



## MattW (Apr 21, 2010)

I've been looking around, but been unable to find it, but what is the maximum possible revenue speed of the new METRA Highliners? I think the speedlimit is 65mph, but could they do 79mph? What about 110mph?

Also, are they allowed to operate on the same tracks as freight trains or would temporal shifting be involved?

Thanks!


----------



## Eric S (Apr 21, 2010)

MattW said:


> I've been looking around, but been unable to find it, but what is the maximum possible revenue speed of the new METRA Highliners? I think the speedlimit is 65mph, but could they do 79mph? What about 110mph?
> Also, are they allowed to operate on the same tracks as freight trains or would temporal shifting be involved?
> 
> Thanks!



Not sure what their top speed is, but NICTD (South Shore) has similar cars that operate up to 79mph. And, yes, they could (Metra) and can (South Shore) operate on the same tracks as freight trains.


----------



## PerRock (Apr 21, 2010)

Eric S said:


> MattW said:
> 
> 
> > I've been looking around, but been unable to find it, but what is the maximum possible revenue speed of the new METRA Highliners? I think the speedlimit is 65mph, but could they do 79mph? What about 110mph?
> ...


Assuming NICTD finds a diesel Loco; or convinces the freight lines to go electric. However in a reverse fashion; one can occasionally find South Shore Freight trains on the NICTD/Metra Electric lines (I can't speak for the non-Metra Electric line).

peter


----------



## MikefromCrete (Apr 21, 2010)

There's no freight operated on Metra Electric (except for the occasional work train.) Metra Electric is passenger only. South Shore Freight operates on NICTD's South Shore Line. Transfer runs operate on the Canadian National line adjacent to Metra Electric. Back in the Illinois Central days, switch crews accessed the commuter line to serve local industries, but those freight customers are long gone. Now a Highliner could operate on any route with the proper electric catenary, which in the Chicago area is limited to Metra Electric and the South Shore. I don't have my Metra Electric and South Shore employee timetables handy, but I think the top speed on Metra Electric is 65-70. South Shore may also top off at 70.


----------

